# Notepad++ neue Dateien mit eigener Sprache öffnen



## Deep Blue (17 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

viele werden sicherlich das tolle Programm Notepad++ nutzen. Leider finde ich für mein Problem keine Hilfe im Internet, hoffe aber hier die passende Antwort zu bekommen.

Wie es der Titel schon sagt möchte ich mit meiner eigenen, erstellten Sprache neue Dateien öffnen. Es sind eigentlich immer die gleichen Dateien, welche ich mit Notepad++ öffne. Daher ist es etwas müssig, immer wieder aufs neue "Sprachen,eigene Sprache" zu wählen.

Unter "Einstellungen, Optionen, Neue Dateien" kann man seine Standardsprache wählen. Aber leider nicht die eigens erstellte.

Weiß hier einer von euch Rat?


----------



## Hans54216 (17 Januar 2017)

Du kannst bei "Eigene Sprache Definieren" -> "Benutzerdefinierte Sprache" (über dem TabControl) bei Erw.: Dateiendungen angeben, welche mit deiner Sprache geöffnet werden. Wenn du die Dateien jedoch erst mit dem Notepad++ erstellst, hilft das auch nichts.


----------



## Deep Blue (18 Januar 2017)

Danke Hans,

das habe ich gesucht. Top!


----------

